# SQLite Speicherpfad



## MarioW1986 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wenn das hier der falsche Platz für mein Thema ist dann sry. Wusste nicht so recht wohin damit. Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben mit dem ich eine SQLite DB erstelle um diese auf eine SDKarte zu kopieren und in meiner dazugehörigen Android App zu nutzen. Das funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur möchte ich gerne dass die DB direkt auf dem Stick erstellt wird. Momentan wird die DB im Workspace des Projektes erzeugt. Das ist etwas unschön und daher die Änderung.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das am besten mache? Verstehe nämlich den Ablauf nicht warum die Datei im Workspace gespeichert wird. Womit kann ich den standardpfad ändern?

hier mal ein Codeausschnitt:


```
private void initDB(String path) {
		try {
			Class.forName(DRIVER);
						
	        SQLiteConfig config = new SQLiteConfig();  
	        config.enforceForeignKeys(true);  
		    conn = DriverManager.getConnection(DATABASE,config.toProperties());  
		    } catch (SQLException ex) {} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
	}
```




Ich habe schon sowas hier probiert, wobei dann beim ersten anlegen einer Tabelle ein Fehler auftritt:

```
private void initDB(String path) {
		try {
			Class.forName(DRIVER);
						
	        SQLiteConfig config = new SQLiteConfig();  
	        config.enforceForeignKeys(true);  
		    conn = DriverManager.getConnection(path + "/" +DATABASE,config.toProperties());  
		    } catch (SQLException ex) {} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}  
			
	}
```

Fehler:
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GUI.createDB_Routine.create_tab_metadaten(createDB_Routine.java:214)
	at GUI.createDB_Routine.<init>(createDB_Routine.java:78)
	at GUI.createDB_GUI$3.actionPerformed(createDB_GUI.java:83)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2346)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:252)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6527)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3321)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6292)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2234)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4883)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2292)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4705)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4898)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4533)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4462)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2278)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2739)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4705)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:746)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$400(EventQueue.java:97)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:697)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:691)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:719)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:717)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:716)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)



Die Conn Variable ist dann null, weils beim getConnectionBefehl zu nem fehler kommt

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Lg


----------

